# Bought some Peaches, Sold some honey...



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Nice photographs, newbee 101 - 

Now I have a hankering for some drip-down-your-chin-ripe peaches.

Great job selling - ca$h is good!

MM


----------



## kenpkr (Apr 6, 2004)

Are those peaches growing in Connecticut like your location indicates? I always thought that here in the South we had the corner on the peach production market!


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

kenpkr said:


> Are those peaches growing in Connecticut like your location indicates? I always thought that here in the South we had the corner on the peach production market!


There's a few people growing them here, but the Extension folks joke that they'll never have to give advice on pruning mature trees this far north. The local Amish sell IL peaches every summer.


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

There's a peach man a town over from me here in southeastern MA. Seems to do well with the crop every year, even with our up and down spring weather.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I've never been to Kiel, but they have developed some really hardy trees in the past several years.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Bjorn - 

Can you recommend some real hardy varieties of peaches which we can grow here in Wisconsin? Thanks for any information -

MM


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Well sure mapman,

May I gladly suggest for starters, reliance and contender. I know the state is split between zone 3 and 4 (and a little of 5) but these are recommended to at least zone 4. Much in zoning depends on the terrain, as in southern facing slope, etc.

I would also contact the state agriculture department or the state university extension office for some additional guidance. The above two listed options are standard commercial varieties. And sometimes a more recent variety may be available for localized conditions such as in Wisconsin but may not yet be available to the general public.

You can also do a search "Hardy northern peaches". It shows various fruit websites and discussions between those who are actually peach growers. This may be better than relying on a beekeeper such as me.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Thanks, Bjorn -

I'll check out reliance - I've heard good things about that variety.

MM


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

newbee 101 . . .

What does the little yellow sign say?


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

kenpkr said:


> Are those peaches growing in Connecticut like your location indicates? I always thought that here in the South we had the corner on the peach production market!


Yes they are, and no you dont... 

Davew,
I didnt want to trespass, so I didnt get too close. It is an electric fence though, probably a warning


----------

